# $700 22 ton splitter?



## Danno77 (Oct 5, 2011)

Just looking at my Menards sale ad. There is a green splitter pictured that seems to say "Power King 22 Ton" and the ad says
-Powerful 208cc engine
-Splits logs up to 24"L
-Heavy-duty steel log cradle and 8" hardened steel wedge
-Convenient vertical and horizontal operating positions

Sale $699 each after $200 Mail-In Rebate. Rebate is in form of merchandise credit.

That doesn't sound like a bad deal if someone is looking for one. I am not gonna bite unless people know this splitter is wayyyy better than the Speeco I've had my eye on (even if it does cost a tad more).


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry that it's sideways. I haven't mastered this iPad quite yet...


----------



## begreen (Oct 5, 2011)

> Sorry that itâ€™s sideways. I havenâ€™t mastered this iPad quite yetâ€¦



That's all right. Some people like to split with it vertical. LOL

The ad sure doesn't tell you much. I went to their website and that wasn't helpful either. It looks very similar to my splitter which is basic, but does the job. Mine has a 5.5hp Honda motor which is adequate for 99% of everything that I have asked it to do so far. But I only split up a few cords a year.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 5, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> > Sorry that itâ€™s sideways. I havenâ€™t mastered this iPad quite yetâ€¦
> 
> 
> 
> That's all right. Some people like to split with it vertical. LOL


Well, then.
Dennis, I oriented this picture just right for you.
Jake, sorry that the picture is sideways.


----------



## triptester (Oct 5, 2011)

I looked at the Powerking splitter at Menards today. It appears to be 100% China import. The wedge and slide look good but the control valve and hoses  are questionable. Replacement parts, if needed, may be difficult to get.


----------



## stub (Oct 5, 2011)

I just bought one.  The specs on the side of the box and the instruction sheet are (from memory):

11 gpm 2 stage pump, 3000 psi, 4" x 24" cylinder, 208 cc engine, "45 mph" wheels with bearings.

I had Menards look up the warranty and printed it.  It's 1 year, FWIW.  I assume it is made in China - Californina importer.

It comes on a skid inside a box.  The box is about 6'x2'x2'.  You'll need a truck.  It's close to 500 #.  I used my tractor forks to unload it.  

The assembly is not difficult.  All you gotta do is put the wheels and engine on.  All the screws are labeled in bubble wrap.  

Tip:  Put the fenders on before the wheels - I didn't, and I had to cut about 1/4" off the fender bolts for clearance between the tire and the frame tabs.

I got help to set the beam/cylinder (pre-assembled) up on it's foot to pin it to the running gear.  A crane would work if your by yourself.

I bought 3 gallons of AW32 at O'Reillys @ 10 a gallon.  Looks like it'll take another gallon to fill the tank, but the specs only call for 2.6 gal.

Started on 1st pull.  Split a few small logs.  No issues yet.  No leaks.  Not real loud.  I don't like the log cradles - gonna cut them off and make another set bigger and make a hitch for drawbar to exchange with the ball type.  

Future parts availability is not an issue to me.  Same engine is on sale at HF for $99.   Valve and pump are generic.  

I figure for $700, even if the engine, valve, and pump go out, I can replace them all or run it off my tractor hydraulics (10 gpm) and be money ahead over a $1000 splitter.

My reason for burning wood is to save money, and paying 2x more than necessary for a splitter is not saving money.  I use that argument to keep talking myself out of a new stove too.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 5, 2011)

stub said:
			
		

> I just bought one.  The specs on the side of the box and the instruction sheet are (from memory):
> 
> 11 gpm 2 stage pump, 3000 psi, 4" x 24" cylinder, 208 cc engine, "45 mph" wheels with bearings.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for the initial report on it. Keep us posted as you use it some more. Even better would be seeing it in action if you are techy enough.


----------



## stub (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll try and take a video next week.  I'm leaving tonight for a fishing trip.  Not enough playtime...


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 5, 2011)

That would be awesome! Line up some nice wood as well as some knotty oak and show us what this sucker can and cannot do.


----------



## yooperdave (Oct 5, 2011)

as i opened the menards ad last week, the first thing i spotted was the splitter in question. wow! 700! i'm glad someone bought it so we can have a first hand review of it.
hope all goes well and good luck fishing


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 6, 2011)

No Menards if PA, I would have to go to Ohio.


----------



## weiland13 (Oct 7, 2011)

I also just bought one of these China dolls.  I agree with the review above.  It is not the best splitter ever made by any means.  I do however think it is worth the price paid and then some.  I had some huge chunks that the maul would just bounce off of to try it out.  It struggled a little but did a respectable job.  The engine runs well.  I had my doubts about this splitter but I can honestly say I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree that these new "China doll" (chuckles  )  engines do run very nicely however I for one am seeing them fail in the field far sooner than their traditional brethren.  Then trying to get parts (especially in a timely fashion) to service them is usually a challenge!  They are certainly intended to be replaced as a whole unit or just scrap the whole machine.  Unfortunate that is.


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 8, 2011)

At the Menards near me, they want $ 899 for it.  Looks like a decent splitter even at that price.


----------



## sunlac (Oct 12, 2011)

I bought one of these splitters and am really happy with it.  I have split about a pickup load of Ash so far and have been really pleased.  I guess I feel it is a pretty quality machine espeically for the money.  Took me about 2 hours plus to put it together by myself.  Fortunetly I have an engine lift to mount the I-beam and cyl.  I have no regrets what so ever.  Had some of my mechanics friends around here look it over as well and they have been impressed!


----------



## mxjamie540 (Oct 13, 2011)

Well I dug around trying to find the pictures of my splitter which is EXACTLY like the one shown, except for a little different paint scheme.  I cannot find the pics 

I have had it since December of 2009.  It would not have been the first splitter of choice, however my parents bought it for me as a Christmas gift ( I know, GREAT Parents right)

I have split probably around 20 cord with it and it had performed excellent.  The hoses are really my only complaint as they are showing signs of dry-rot in the outer rubber.  The Honda GX200 clone engine is quiet, and ALWAYS starts on 2nd pull.  I have had this thing stored outside primarily.  I think my parents got it for between $600-$700.  It has been well worth it in my humble opinion.


----------



## stub (Dec 1, 2011)

sorry it's taken so long to update this - been busy 

I finally finished the log tables for the Menards-CHICOM splitter and tried them out tonight.  Split about 5 oak logs, biggest I had close was about 14".  I had the engine running only about 3/4 throttle, plenty of power but these were easy.  The only thing I wish was different is the wedge stops about 2" from the base plate - could be unhandy with stringy wood - I guess I could stick on a thicker plate.  If you are much taller than me, 5'7", the beam will probably be too low for you, but it's good for me.  I made the off-side table 24" long by 16" wide with an 8" end piece to protect the engine.  The on-side table is only 7" wide so I don't have to reach as far.  Also made a clevis to replace the ball hitch.  I made the tables to bolt-on but they don't need removed for vertical - the hoses clear when the beam is upright. The cycle time seems about the same as other splitters I've used.  pics attached


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice work on your splitter stub! That looks like it will work nice for you. How much wood have you put through it?


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 1, 2011)

stub said:
			
		

> sorry it's taken so long to update this - been busy
> 
> I finally finished the log tables for the Menards-CHICOM splitter and tried them out tonight.  Split about 5 oak logs, biggest I had close was about 14".  I had the engine running only about 3/4 throttle, plenty of power but these were easy.  The only thing I wish was different is the wedge stops about 2" from the base plate - could be unhandy with stringy wood - I guess I could stick on a thicker plate.  If you are much taller than me, 5'7", the beam will probably be too low for you, but it's good for me.  I made the off-side table 24" long by 16" wide with an 8" end piece to protect the engine.  The on-side table is only 7" wide so I don't have to reach as far.  Also made a clevis to replace the ball hitch.  I made the tables to bolt-on but they don't need removed for vertical - the hoses clear when the beam is upright. The cycle time seems about the same as other splitters I've used.  pics attached



Do you have a video showing this "China doll" in action?


----------



## wkpoor (Dec 1, 2011)

Couple things I see. The wedge guides might be a problem down the road. Whole reason Speeco designed what they did was to get rid of the old way of doing it that was typically problimatic. Next the the wedge gate looks real flimsy. The older style Speeco redesigned theirs and beefed it up and their original attempt was somewhat inadequate but better looking than that one. I've bent mine a couple times trying to retract a really stuck one. Speeco puts a real 2" coupler on theirs instead of a pin hitch. That doesn't look like a good thing if you really plan on towing it on the road. Not a biggy but you can tell they were looking for ways to penny pinch on the final product. Looks like a hose going from the valve to end of cylinder. Should be a steel line to be mx free. IMO I would spend the extra 200.00 as I think the Speeco is more refined for that price range.
Someone mentioned running it off their tractor if the engine went bad. I built a tractor powered splitter but I sure didn't go that route. Remember you only will have rated GPM at PTO rated speed and for many CUTs thats about 2400rpm. Thats a bad deal. Sure I run mine off a 60 PTO HP tractor (75hp engine) but I'm idling. And to be truthful I doubt many small tractor hydraulic systems were designed for that type of use. Tractor splitters are great if they are powered from a PTO pump with its own reservior. Now here is the catch, that PTO pump is about 400.00. Just buy another cheapy chinese motor.


----------



## stub (Dec 1, 2011)

I did take about a 30 sec video but it was 16MB - don't know how to compress it - need to play with the camera some more.  My neighbor used it and split I'm guessing about a cord.  I've only used it twice, couple of hours.  When my neighbor used it, he bent the log stop on the off side - said he was trying to split on the return stroke ???  I could weld in another brace but I'll probably wait and see.  The way I use my splitter it won't be pulled on the road - just around the place.  That's the reason for the clevis.  I agree, probably better off spending the extra $300 on the Speeco - but no more than I split I think it will work.  The tables really work good.  The on-side cable should be about a foot longer - it's stretched pretty tight when vertical.


----------



## sunlac (Dec 1, 2011)

That looks great!  Nice work.  The log stop on mine also bent as I was on the back stroke with a log wedged.  Other then that I have no complants.  Works great for what I use it for.  If you are not in a hurry watch the ads.  I got mine for $699.  $100 off with a $200 rebate.


----------



## stub (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, the Menards splitter ate the coupling between the engine and pump.  This after about 8 hours of usage.  It was assembled with no setscrew on either coupling half, although there is an empty hole on the pump half for a setscrew.  There is no rubber spider piece in between, and the support guy says it does not use one.   Both shafts are keyed, but there was nothing to prevent in and out movement except for a bushing on the engine side and the pump body on the other.  Maybe the single setscrew will maintain clearance on the new one.   Poor design.  

Anyway, I called the product support number and they are sending me new couplings and a set screw under warranty.  Hopefully the shaft alignment is decent, otherwise it's probably gonna keep eating them.  If it does I guess I will have to buy a proper coupling set.

Suggest all who own this splitter remove the cover on the pump stand and check the coupling.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 6, 2011)

stub said:
			
		

> Well, the Menards splitter ate the coupling between the engine and pump.  This after about 8 hours of usage.  It was assembled with no setscrew on either coupling half, although there is an empty hole on the pump half for a setscrew.  There is no rubber spider piece in between, and the support guy says it does not use one.   Both shafts are keyed, but there was nothing to prevent in and out movement except for a bushing on the engine side and the pump body on the other.  Maybe the single setscrew will maintain clearance on the new one.   Poor design.
> 
> Anyway, I called the product support number and they are sending me new couplings and a set screw under warranty.  Hopefully the shaft alignment is decent, otherwise it's probably gonna keep eating them.  If it does I guess I will have to buy a proper coupling set.
> 
> Suggest all who own this splitter remove the cover on the pump stand and check the coupling.


my splitter knowledge is lacking, is this the "lovejoy" connector that i've heard about on other splitters?


----------



## stub (Dec 6, 2011)

yes, Lovejoy coupling.  Looks like it would be $30 or so for a proper set including the rubber bumper.  Northern tool and Surplus Center has them in all sizes and power ratings.


----------



## stub (Dec 9, 2011)

I received the coupling in 2 days, Fedex.  Pretty good service.  Installed with set screw and back in action working good.


----------

